# Eldar War Walkers



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any good tactics for the powerful, but fragile, Eldar War Walkers?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I've heard of two units of 3 each, all having two Scatter Lasers and both units being Guided by Eldrad. I'm not sure if anyone has bothered to do this, but 48 twin-linked Str6 shots at 36" range has got to be pretty nice.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

dont forget they scout


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Take lots with the appropriate weaponry for you to kill what you need to, scout them nto range, and try to kill it first turn. War Walkers are fragile, but hit hard. Protect them and they're cheap and powerful fire support.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I find it best to equip all WWs in the unit with the same weaponry rather than a variety of weapons to make them a specialist in there chosen field.


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

in the same vein i'm going for a couple of sentinal squadrons all with multi lasers, and just going after infantry units.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I use twin Sentinels with autocannons and go after skimmers and transports. With Warwalkers, I'd concentrate on infantry annihilation first then go for side/rear armor.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree with Hespithe....Go Harlequins!!!


----------



## dander (Jan 13, 2008)

does having 2 of the same weapon make 1 twin linked weapon. happens to nds and i'm starting to play eldar so i use 2 different weapons. a wraithlord with 2 of the same weapons is 1 twin linked weapon. are walkers similar?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

No. That was one of the main points to buying a War Walker.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

....Go War Walkers!!!


----------



## Absolute035 (Jan 13, 2008)

and the not so buying points would be their stupidly high price tag and the possible 5th edition nerf where they can only fire 1 weapon if they move.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

It has to be said, if they can only fire one weapon in 5th they will be awful.

Great model though. One of the best that GW make I think.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

No wonder there fragile, its just a guardian sat on a big chair with legs, if anything there easier to kill than the regular infantry guardians. (Bigger Target)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

That's the old War Walker model the new one has a thin sheet of glass to help add extra protection and seems to make all the difference between being open topped and being a fully enclosed vehicle. Lol.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

the old rules for walkers compensated for the model


----------

